# Suche nach Phasenan-/Phasenabschnittdimmer mit 0-10V oder 1-10V Eingang



## dast (23 Juni 2020)

Liebe Forums-Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Phasenan-/Phasenabschnittdimmer mit 0-10V oder 1-10V Eingang zur Ansteuerung (für etwa 200W).

Hat jemand dazu vielleicht eine Empfehlung?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 Juni 2020)

Hi Daniel!

Finder Serie 15.11 sollte das liefern, was du brauchst.
Habe eben noch einmal geschaut, ob es so etwas auch von eltako gibt, dort auf die Schnelle allerdings nichts gefunden.

Viele Grüße!

*edit*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du was zum Doseneinwurf, für die Hutschiene oder als Vorschaltgerät suchst... Als Vorschaltgerät kann ich die QTI Serie von OSRAM empfehlen.


----------



## dast (23 Juni 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Finder Serie 15.11 sollte das liefern, was du brauchst.



Danke, grad geschaut: Der Finder 15.11.8.230.0400 würde von der Funktion her genau passen, allerdings nur bis 100W LED  ... ich bräuchte etwas für knapp 200W LED Leistung.
Ist für einen LED Flex-Schlauch 20m ... hat etwas knapp unter 200W in Summe.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (23 Juni 2020)

Halbleiterschütze SIRIUS 3RF23, 1-phasig
Mit Funktionsmodul.
Ist zwar ein bisschen überdimensioniert. Sollte aber gehen.


----------



## Vertipper (24 Juni 2020)

Sowas: 

https://www.pohltechnik.com/de/scr-...rsteller-1-x-phasenanschnitt-230v-4-20ma-25-a


----------



## NieZuSpaet (28 Juni 2020)

oder Eltako SUD12 mit LUD12


----------



## dast (30 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Hab das ganze jetzt allerdings mittels DMX-Dimmer gelöst, war doch günstiger und ich hatte noch ein Ethernet-Kabel auf Reserve, welches ich fürs DMX hernehmen konnte.


----------

